# Guardian Asset management



## Craigslist Hack

it's that time of year again when companies come out of the woodwork trying to peddle their get rich slow schemes.

Unfortunately I have some guys in extremely rural areas that need some filler work. Obviously I am a proponent of private work and realtor work but living 3hours away I don't have the time to develop relationships with realtors or private clients in those areas. 

Has anyone ever heard of Guardian Asset Management, Assero Services,LLC.?

I had a short conversation with Extraordinary Properties, INC. but that broke down when they wouldn't divulge who's work we would be doing. They are subbing out MCS, 5 Brothers, or AFAS work I am pretty sure. No way we would be interested in any of that.:thumbsup:

It's getting harder and harder to distinguish between a national and a regional these days.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Assero is AMS rebranded. I work for them and they pay on-time. Just review your pay stub, they don't always get it right but they will correct it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JenkinsHB said:


> Assero is AMS rebranded. I work for them and they pay on-time. Just review your pay stub, they don't always get it right but they will correct it.


I know a few of the vendor managers there and have always had a good relationship with them. All they have asked for thus far is total rehabs and we don't do too many of them for Nationals. If I'm going to float that kind of money I generally just buy a property and do it for myself.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Joseph Muller, Lee Mertins, Andrew Maloney, and a handfull of AMS office reps. That is who Assero is...I've done some work for them. Pricing is a little low...it's mainly HUD with Assero here.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

safeguard dropout said:


> Joseph Muller, Lee Mertins, Andrew Maloney, and a handfull of AMS office reps. That is who Assero is...I've done some work for them. Pricing is a little low...it's mainly HUD with Assero here.


I am aware that several people who left AMS went to Assreo but I have been reassured that they are in NO WAY associated with AMS. The spin I have been pitched is that they saw all that AMS did wrong and decided they could do it better. 

I love HUD work as long as it is Pre Foreclosure. We won't go near a sales clean or any of those post conveyance BS work orders. NO WAY we would even consider that crap. I honestly believe there is more money in inspections than routines.:whistling2:

We are busy as can be around the office. We are just light in the rural areas. Those guys need consistent work.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Sounds about right...my understanding is AMS was to close doors permanately today. Rural is tough, no such thing as consistant work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

safeguard dropout said:


> Sounds about right...my understanding is AMS was to close doors permanately today. Rural is tough, no such thing as consistant work.


In years past the grass cut volume took care of them. This year it has yet to keep them busy. Rural work has always been tough and these guys live in the way out! They call with questions like "how do you winterize a hand pump or an out house?":whistling2:


----------



## Ohnojim

*Guardian if I recall correctly had very poor pricing*

along the lines of Cityside or Sentry, zero margin. Assero contacted me, obviously got my info from my AMS profile. but I couldn't get past the ASS in their name. I miss AMS, a grass cut only paid $38.10 after discount, but you could do them every 5 days, after the $140 initial (after discount), it was pretty much free money. You could count on $200 a month from every property, in season. I usually carried around 60 in a 50 mile radius. I have yet to see an uploading process any easier than Vorticity. The QC bull didn't matter one bit, you were going to be there in less than a week anyway. 

I forgot about ASSero, they had contacted me when they first started, but I was a big sh#t with AMS then, and didn't have time for them. Just one more reason to hate Safeguard.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Could not agree more on VORTICITY. ..Did you sign with MCS after AMS? Vendor 180 sucks! ##&*!! 10 min grass cut is a 15 min upload. I'm done with them. 20 cut day is 5 more hours in the office. Hate my office when it's 85 degrees outside!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Ohnojim said:


> along the lines of Cityside or Sentry, zero margin. Assero contacted me, obviously got my info from my AMS profile. but I couldn't get past the ASS in their name. I miss AMS, a grass cut only paid $38.10 after discount, but you could do them every 5 days, after the $140 initial (after discount), it was pretty much free money. You could count on $200 a month from every property, in season. I usually carried around 60 in a 50 mile radius. I have yet to see an uploading process any easier than Vorticity. The QC bull didn't matter one bit, you were going to be there in less than a week anyway.
> 
> I forgot about ASSero, they had contacted me when they first started, but I was a big sh#t with AMS then, and didn't have time for them. Just one more reason to hate Safeguard.


We had a sweet deal with AMS. We never did any HUD, or post conveyance work at all. We did only GMAC stuff and the minimum grass cut was $80.00. We had a $2200.00 grass cut with them once and they paid no problem. I loved that work. I tried a few other options with AMS and was only able to make the GMAC stuff work.


----------



## MrOilyNails

Lee Mertins???
Run, don't look back, just Run...


----------



## MKM Landscaping

Lee Martins is 24 hour asset i thought??


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC

So no one here knows about Guardian?


----------



## presvat

Craigslist Hack said:


> it's that time of year again when companies come out of the woodwork trying to peddle their get rich slow schemes.
> 
> Unfortunately I have some guys in extremely rural areas that need some filler work. Obviously I am a proponent of private work and realtor work but living 3hours away I don't have the time to develop relationships with realtors or private clients in those areas.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of Guardian Asset Management, Assero Services,LLC.?
> 
> I had a short conversation with Extraordinary Properties, INC. but that broke down when they wouldn't divulge who's work we would be doing. They are subbing out MCS, 5 Brothers, or AFAS work I am pretty sure. No way we would be interested in any of that.👍
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to distinguish between a national and a regional these days.


Guardian asset and assero are both regionals with mid level to low pricing


----------



## Jddauzat

Craigslist Hack said:


> it's that time of year again when companies come out of the woodwork trying to peddle their get rich slow schemes.
> 
> Unfortunately I have some guys in extremely rural areas that need some filler work. Obviously I am a proponent of private work and realtor work but living 3hours away I don't have the time to develop relationships with realtors or private clients in those areas.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of Guardian Asset Management, Assero Services,LLC.?
> 
> I had a short conversation with Extraordinary Properties, INC. but that broke down when they wouldn't divulge who's work we would be doing. They are subbing out MCS, 5 Brothers, or AFAS work I am pretty sure. No way we would be interested in any of that.👍
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to distinguish between a national and a regional these days.


Yeah Assero stay away from trust me.
Guardian yeah good complany. I have been in P&P 15!yrs and 13 with them 
If you have no problem gettimg
Paid 30 days. You should take their work


----------



## PropPresPro

Jddauzat said:


> Yeah Assero stay away from trust me.
> Guardian yeah good complany. I have been in P&P 15!yrs and 13 with them
> If you have no problem gettimg
> Paid 30 days. You should take their work


My experience with Guardian has not been the same. They are one of the only companies that I've ever dealt with in PP that has both lied to me and failed to pay for work that was price negotiated and pre-approved (in writing, as always). I would strongly suggest not working with these people.


----------



## WSK13

I'm considering getting back into p&p/reo work. I just saw that Guardian is the zone 2d asset manager. I was trying to find some info on them myself, but was u able to find out much of anything. I work out of Central Arkansas, and had a pretty good experience with Cyprexx before I stepped away in 2018.


----------



## WSK13

WSK13 said:


> I'm considering getting back into p&p/reo work. I just saw that Guardian is the zone 2d asset manager. I was trying to find some info on them myself, but was u able to find out much of anything. I work out of Central Arkansas, and had a pretty good experience with Cyprexx before I stepped away in 2018.


Correction, Guardian is the Field Service Manager


----------



## philly apple

guardian has their own inside crew, here around philly and surrounding counties ( i don't know if they have their crew in other pars of PA or country). that crew does the easy stuff (TO, grass, win,...). i get calls from them for jobs that their own people wouldn't do, and i reject it because their pricing is sooooo low and i keep on telling them to give to their inhouse crew to do, and they don't like that when i say it. what they are doing is take advantage of other vendors (let the vendor lose money), and they do the profitable tasks. i would appreciate if anyone one can recommend other national companies? AND does anyone do evictions? i would like to know how that process works? i would appreciate your input. thank you. i am personally staying busy with local repairs, which makes me good money. hope you all stay safe and healthy.


----------

